# dell xps 1645 not displaying on full screen at low resolution



## cooldude666666 (Dec 25, 2009)

I recently purchased a dell studio xps 1645 laptop and i am not satisfied with the display. the default resolution as on an lcd is the maximum i.e., 1920x1080 pixels. Now at this resolution, Its very irritating to work as things appear to smaller and smaller... when i try to switch to a lower resolution, the picture is not displayed on entire screen instead, a part of the screen(depending upon the screen resolution). Please tell me how do i correct this problem so that the display fills the entire screen even at lower resolutions.

Please do not tell me how to increase the dpi settings. I know that already.

the specs of my laptop are:

intel core i7 720qm, 4 gb ddr3 1333mhz, ati 4670 1 gb

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------

the display is 15.4" full hd wled supporting resolutions:
1920x1080
1280x1024
1280x720
1024x768
800x600


----------



## asingh (Dec 25, 2009)

You laptop should have a HD4670 in it. And also Catalyst Control Center. Change display setting from there.


----------



## cooldude666666 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes it does. and so is the catalyst control center(ccc) installed but there is no option in the ccc to change scaling. i can only change resolutions from there and the rotations. nothing else. And the problem is that when i switch to a lower resolution, the image is not spread across the screen. Lowering the resolution leaves me with a desktop being displayed in a smaller area of the screen.


----------



## asingh (Dec 25, 2009)

okay...try this..

Open CCC, then go to desktop and display. You will see a section at the bottom, "Please select a display". Right click on that, and choose  configure. Now in the 'Image Scaling'  setting, try those.


----------



## cooldude666666 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks asigh! it worked!


----------



## Sooraj_digit (Dec 27, 2009)

having a dell studio 1555... in mine's system this scaling settings are unavailable how to enable... it was there in the previous version of ccc but i updated only to know that it is unavailable as well as i am missing out with many lower resolutions which were earlier supported


----------



## asingh (Dec 27, 2009)

^^
remove the current CCC, re install the latest.


----------



## Sooraj_digit (Dec 28, 2009)

dude i told i UPDATED and u r saying me to "re install the latest" ??


----------



## asingh (Dec 28, 2009)

*Sooraj:*
Yes, I read your previous post correctly, and wrote post that. Reason, at times the CCC does not install properly, and 'can' be a reason for your issue. That is why I asked you to remove the current CCC, and reinstall, and check.

*Else:*
Download 9.10 and install that. Or one version subsequent to you current CCC.


----------



## Sooraj_digit (Dec 29, 2009)

looks like my laptop has gone mad... neither updating ccc to dell's latest nor the 9.10 desktop vers(modded) is fixing... this aint a biggy prob but still seeking help!!!


----------



## asingh (Dec 29, 2009)

1. Goto desktop.
2. Remove CCC.
3. Reboot into Safemode.
4. User Driver Sweeper to remove all ATI CCC traces.
5. Restart and boot to desktop.
6. Install CCC.


----------

